# "Αντίστοιχος" in English



## Tetina

Δεν ξέρω αν το ελληνικό forum είναι επίσης και για μετάφραση στα αγγλικά  αλλά αν ναι θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει πως να πω το "αντίστοιχα" σε μια πρόταση ως εξής: "στο Πανεπιστήμιο Α διδάσκονται Φυσική, Χημεία κτλ. Αντίστοιχα μαθήματα διδάσκονται και στο Πανεπιστήμιο Β".
Δεν ξέρω τι θα ήταν πιο κατάλληλο:corresponding, similar, relative, relevant...?

Thanks.


----------



## Leonx

Tetina, I would use *same modules

*I don't think this word is used in the same way as in English


----------



## ireney

OK I fixed it  

Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση: Στο Παν/μιο Βου, διδάσκονται τα ίδια μαθήματα ή αντίστοιχα; Κοινώς μιλάμε για Φυσική, Χημεία (με άλλους διδάσκοντες κλπ φυσικά) και στα 2 ή στο Παν/μιο Α έχουμε Φυσική, Χημεί και στο Παν/μιο Β έχουμε μαθήματε με άλλο τίτλο αλλά που αντιστοιχούν στα ίδια θέματα;

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα έλεγα "corresponding".


----------



## Tetina

ireney said:


> OK I fixed it
> 
> Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση: Στο Παν/μιο Βου, διδάσκονται τα ίδια μαθήματα ή αντίστοιχα; Κοινώς μιλάμε για Φυσική, Χημεία (με άλλους διδάσκοντες κλπ φυσικά) και στα 2 ή στο Παν/μιο Α έχουμε Φυσική, Χημεί και στο Παν/μιο Β έχουμε μαθήματε με άλλο τίτλο αλλά που αντιστοιχούν στα ίδια θέματα;
> 
> Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα έλεγα "corresponding".


 
Τα ίδια μαθήματα ή θεματική ενότητα με άλλους διδάσκοντες. Στα ελληνικά θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το "ανάλογα". Π.χ. "ανάλογα / αντίστοιχα μαθήματα διδάσκονται και στο Παν/μιο Β". Corresponding είναι σίγουρα η ακριβής μετάφραση αλλά δεν είμαι πεπεισμένη ότι χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή την έννοια.Το analogous ίσως ταιριάζει περισσότερο αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι ευρείας χρήσης απο τους φυσικούς ομιλητές.


----------



## Billopoulos

Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις και το relatively...


----------



## ireney

Άμα μιλάμε για τα ίδια μαθήματα γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε το same? Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικούς διδάσκοντες σωστά;  Δεν είμαι και ειδική, αλλά στη σχολή μου όταν κάποιος έκανε μεταγραφή και είχε το ίδιο μάθημα στο άλλο Παν/μιο μιλάγαμε για "ίδια". Αν θες να πας με το "ανάλογα" που είναι πιο γενικό από το "ίδια" και πιο ειδικό τρόπον τινά από το "αντίστοιχα" θα έλεγα  "relative courses" .


----------



## Leonx

Όταν στα ελληνικά λέμε *αντίστοιχα*, σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις εννοούμε *ίδια*, αλλά δεν το λέμε γιατί ακούγεται πιο ωραια το "αντίστοιχα".

Αν το μεταφράσεις στα αγγλικά ως relatively, corresponding, respectively, ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο, δε θα αντιπροσωπεύει αυτό που θέλεις να ειπωθεί.

Το same ή άλλη λέξη (που δε μου έρχεται) συνώνυμη του ΙΔΙΟΣ είναι η σωστή


----------



## skatoulitsa

I would use "equivalent":
Equivalent courses are taught....


----------

